# Aaron's 216l journal!



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

So onto the next tank  ...

Specs

*tank*
216litre/ 60gallon
120 x 40 x 45

*lighting*
2 x 54w T5
6hrs for first six weeks, then raise to 8-10hrs after
Sylvania 865 & Osram skywhite 860 (from Lampspecs )

*Filtration & powerhead*
tetratec EX1200 (1200l/ph)
still deciding on inlet/ outlet.
Powerhead - Sunsun circulation pump (3200l/ph)

combined l/ph = 4300l/ph
combined turnover = 18x

*CO2*
2kg pressurized system
drop checker
Boyu Inline diffuser

*Heating*
25C
Hydor ETH 300w

*Fertilisation/ Nutrients*
18g KNO3 > 250ml
5g KH2PO4 > 250ml
these 2 will go into 1 bottle to total 500ml, then i will dose 40ml x3 per week.

23g CSM+B > 500ml
Again, 40ml of trace will be dosed 3x per week.

dose on Monday, Wednesday & Friday. With a water change on Sunday

*Maintenance*
2 x 50% water change weekly for first month
cut down to 1 x 50% a week thereafter

*hardscape*
Manzanita Driftwood
See this thread for more details on where i got my wood.
Also, Tom Barr is sending a load of wood to the UK, see this thread for more details on that.

*Substrate*
10L of JBL aquabasis, capped with 18L of ADA Aquasoil "Malaya"


With thanks to the following members for providing me with equipment:
Thomas Mcmillan, Forest, Colin3107
and to Tonser for providing the link to the Manzanita 

Some pictures to come tommorrow, Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Something capped with ADA Malaya



jbl aquabasis plus?.....it works a treat even with old AS. 

good to see you starting a new journal.


----------



## Nelson (11 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

hi,
have been waiting for this a while now  .will be interested how the sunsun works out.have you tried it yet :?: .
neil


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

On my list i have JBL, and colombo flora grow - i am seeing if Luke will post a pic of the substrate then i will decide as i want similar colours if possible.

I havent tried it yet Nelson, it could of gone in my cichlid tank but i couldnt be bothered  

Thanks

cant be without these!





Filter




CO2




Powerhead




External Heater


----------



## TDI-line (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Come on Aaron, where's the plant pics...


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Come on Aaron, where's the plant pics...



lol, i am ordering the tank this week, not sure when as the room is in a tip with all the decorating  I should have everything together in 2weeks ready for hardscape positioning


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Is the powerhead a cheaper version of a Hydor, Aaron? They look very similar.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Is the powerhead a cheaper version of a Hydor, Aaron? They look very similar.
> 
> Dave.



Yes, one of the reasons why i bought it. It is also available with suction cups too.

here is the wood i have got:


----------



## jay (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Oh this'll be good  
What regulator is that?


----------



## Mark Evans (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

ooo nice wood aaron. your going to be pulling your hair out questioning whether its right or wrong arrangement. 

that powerhead looks just like a korolia


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ooo nice wood aaron. your going to be pulling your hair out questioning whether its right or wrong arrangement.
> 
> that powerhead looks just like a korolia



I know, i was when i bought 5 measly pieces of BorneoWild lol.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Oh this'll be good
> What regulator is that?



It is from Aquatic Magic on Ebay.

EDIT: i think i am going to go with 2 ADA Malaya. the price for one bag & postage comes to Â£43 (TGM) then adding 2 x 5L JBL's is another Â£30 so it still comes to Â£70  

2 bags of ADA is Â£68 because i get free postage. 

Thanks


----------



## Thomas McMillan (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

This is gonna be good. No pressure! 

I like the fact that it's going to be jungle, great style choice!

Can I ask where you got the wood from and what wood it is?


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> This is gonna be good. No pressure!
> 
> I like the fact that it's going to be jungle, great style choice!
> 
> Can I ask where you got the wood from and what wood it is?




Thanks lol.
The wood is Manzanita, Check out this thread HERE for information on where i got mine from.
However, Tom is shipping a load over so it might be cheaper as the members on here are splitting the postage, see this thread for more details and put you name down 

EDIT: Ps, 2 x bags of Aquasoil, ordered


----------



## Garuf (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

I used nearly two bags on a 54l,  you'll find yourself wishing you'd bought ten.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

18l doesn't seem that much for a 240l tank... You'll need quite a bit of whatever you choose to fill it out with.


----------



## jay (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

three 9L bags of AS sorted my 4ft tank.


----------



## Tony Swinney (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Hi Aaron

Looking very promising.  My new tank's been delayed again, so I'll get to check out your "Manzanita Use" before I tackle mine      Good luck with it. 

Tony


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



> Looking very promising. My new tank's been delayed again, so I'll get to check out your "Manzanita Use" before I tackle mine



lol,

i am still going to buy a cheap bag of something else to bulk it out, perhaphs a 7L bag of akadama - you cant go far wrong at Â£10  

Going to Maidenhead today to order the tank.


----------



## samc (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

great stuff. just ordered my new tank a few mins ago. good luck with yours


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Thanks Sam, i have just bought the stand & 2 bags (10L) of JBL aquabasis. used it in my last setup and had good results with it. 
So i now have a total of 28L of substrate


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

my scales for weighing the powders





powders, i also got a free, large pippette which would be useful for spot dosing if need be.







substrate







and a pump for doing water changes which fits my hosepipe nicely


----------



## soton_dave (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

loving the spoons,just remind me never to ask you about dosing.......pmsl
a dash of this a pinch of that an a smidgen of the other


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				soton_dave said:
			
		

> loving the spoons,just remind me never to ask you about dosing.......pmsl
> a dash of this a pinch of that an a smidgen of the other



lol  

they are exact measurements:

smidgen, pinch and dash which are 1/32nd, 1/16th and 1/8th of a teaspoon respectively.


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Hi Aaron, 

what camera do you use? As your pics are always very clear.

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Hi Aaron,
> 
> what camera do you use? As your pics are always very clear.
> 
> ...



Hi, Fujifilm Finepix S5700.
JamesM also uses one, good for the money (Â£88).


Thanks.


----------



## Nick16 (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

what pump is it aaron?


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> what pump is it aaron?



sunsun 550l/ph
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0327501046

come in 2 days


----------



## JamesM (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, they're a bargain... and better than the newer S5800 too


----------



## JamesM (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Looking good, Aaron


----------



## George Farmer (16 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Great journal so far, Aaron.  

Super wood and gear, and great photojournalism!

I bet you're very excited.


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Thanks James & George 
I am very excited, i have everthing except the tank plants & fish now  The luminaire arrived this morning and it too me 20mins to unpackage lol








thanks


----------



## TDI-line (17 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Very nice, what make is it?


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Very nice, what make is it?



camera or light?
camera is Fuji
light is... dont know. I got it from ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0020163106











stand is up and now i have only jst realised the amount of space i will have to play with  

thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

My lily pipes arrived today, not playing games anymore 8) lol










i just hope the small inlets doesnt reduce the flow too much?


----------



## mfcphil (21 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Aaron...someone has pinched your tank must have been while you were watching the football   ...and where are the plants mate!!!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				mfcphil said:
			
		

> Aaron...someone has pinched your tank must have been while you were watching the football   ...and where are the plants mate!!!!!



haha, i cant belive ManU lost  
Well i will still be supporting Everton in the final


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Apr 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

good news, i have just rung MA and the tank should be in Friday  
I have missed havnig a tank around, it messes up my daily routine, i just sit doing nothing for 15mins, lol


----------



## aaronnorth (2 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

MA couldnt get the tank i wanted, (15" height), they could only get 12" which is no good, they ordered it in case i wanted it but they are going to return it. So now, i am going with 18" height, which is better, i must of missed this on the list the 1st time i looked   
He did try to ring up and change the order but i dont think they would do it, so it could be another 2weeks before i recieve the tank  

Thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*








my inline diffuser came today, can be used 2 ways but i shall be using it as shown in the 2nd picture


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Aaron, don't forget to try the inline method on the intake *and* output. I found using it on the intake, my EX1200 would hold on to the co2, then release large bubbles instead of chopping them up even more. Result was inconsistent co2 levels, and algae. 

Putting it on the outlet pipe seems to have fixed this problem. Fit it close to the filter so the co2 gets extra time and distance to dissolve before reaching the tank too


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> my inline diffuser came today, can be used 2 ways but i shall be using it as shown in the 2nd picture


Where can you find these? They look interesting.


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eBay mate - they're cheap too. I had one for under Â£5 delivered iirc.

[edit to add] item # 110387605987


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> eBay mate - they're cheap too. I had one for under Â£5 delivered iirc.


Are they effective? comparing to a glass diffusor? I have a 2224 that might not cope well with it.


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They seem to be... bubbles are finer, and any that reach the tank get distributed throughout the whole tank via the spraybar.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> They seem to be... bubbles are finer, and any that reach the tank get distributed throughout the whole tank via the spraybar.


Cool thanks, think I will give one a try since its not expensive anyway. Sorry about the hijack Aaron!


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Aaron, don't forget to try the inline method on the intake *and* output. I found using it on the intake, my EX1200 would hold on to the co2, then release large bubbles instead of chopping them up even more. Result was inconsistent co2 levels, and algae.
> 
> Putting it on the outlet pipe seems to have fixed this problem. Fit it close to the filter so the co2 gets extra time and distance to dissolve before reaching the tank too



thanks for the tip, i was going to use it on the output, do you need jubilee clips?

No probs Paulo,


> Are they effective? comparing to a glass diffusor?



i cant see there being much difference, both are ceramic diffusers except this one will get better distribution hopefully.


----------



## a1Matt (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> thanks for the tip, i was going to use it on the output, do you need jubilee clips?



I would even if you don't strictly have to. Worth it for the piece of mind IMHO.

I bet your gagging to get this all planted up  8)


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, i have the joy of looking after my neighbours pond while they are away. Something fishy to do lol.


----------



## Nick16 (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

im confused how those diffusers work? when they go on externally, in the image on ebay it shows the 'lump' outside of the tank but with connectors both ends. does the end with the mesh pull off? if so, what do you do with that then? - do you use it somewhere else or does it end up in a box somewhere? 

also, when your co2 stops, does all the water flow up the co2 airline that connects to the diffuser?


----------



## aaronnorth (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> im confused how those diffusers work? when they go on externally, in the image on ebay it shows the 'lump' outside of the tank but with connectors both ends. does the end with the mesh pull off? if so, what do you do with that then? - do you use it somewhere else or does it end up in a box somewhere?
> 
> also, when your co2 stops, does all the water flow up the co2 airline that connects to the diffuser?



this is Andy's pic:






the mesh (strainer) pulls off and goes into storage, that is only needed if you are going to use it as part of your intake strainer on your filter.
The water wont go up the CO2 line because of the CO2 already in there which will be acting as a force against it, besides, i will hve a check valve to make sure.


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

When the co2 goes off, the chamber and line do fill with water, so a check valve is essential.


----------



## Nick16 (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

hmmm, i might invest. Will it fit a TT EX1200?

someone mentioned its best to have it out the 'out' pipe rather than the intake? but it says it should go on the intake? what is best?  id prefer it to go on the outlet really.


----------



## JamesM (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> hmmm, i might invest. Will it fit a TT EX1200?
> 
> someone mentioned its best to have it out the 'out' pipe rather than the intake? but it says it should go on the intake? what is best?  id prefer it to go on the outlet really.


Might be a good idea to re-read some of this topic instead of us repeating ourselves


----------



## TDI-line (13 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Is this planted yet Aaron.


----------



## aaronnorth (14 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Is this planted yet Aaron.


----------



## aaronnorth (15 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

hopefully i shall be picking the tank over the weekend as they have just got it


----------



## aaronnorth (16 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*






*Champions!!*

ahem, now onto the tank!













there is a couple of powerheads in there to circulate the water.
i can order the plants on Sunday, to be recieved on the Wednesday. However i am not odering tommorrow as i am going away for the bank holiday so i shall order it the first Sunday back as i prefer to be at home to keep check on the plants/ algae etc!!
thanks


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

i bet your well chuffed with the tank aaron. looks like some great bit's of hardscape too!   

and yes, the best team became champions....AGAIN!


----------



## JamesM (16 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

Yeah, that's a nice tank mate 

Pretty much all set then now, right? This is gonna rock


----------



## aaronnorth (16 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i bet your well chuffed with the tank aaron. looks like some great bit's of hardscape too!
> 
> and yes, the best team became champions....AGAIN!



i love it, and IMO it is better than the fluval roma due to having no rim  

The wood is a nice colour, the stuff on the bottom had been soaking for a few weeks in some buckets but i couldnt see the true colour, only the larger pieces that would fit in are floating lol.

I have way more than i need too which is a good thing! 

Thanks James, just the plants & fish now 8)


----------



## JamesM (16 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

The pressure is on mate 

hehehe, don't rush it mate, this could work out really nice


----------



## aaronnorth (16 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> The pressure is on mate
> 
> hehehe, don't rush it mate, this could work out really nice



lol, i am definatley taking my time!


----------



## aaronnorth (16 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

the cost so far!   worth every penny though


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

you'll do good with this tank aaron, i can feel it.


----------



## samc (16 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

the price must have hit you hard

u better do a good job


----------



## aaronnorth (17 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

lol, thanks.

i have the same feeling too, Mark


----------



## aaronnorth (17 May 2009)

*Re: Aaron's 240l journal!*

i have just got a cover for the top, more for the fact that i might keep some hatchet fosh which are "known" jumpers :? 

I bought 2 x plastic cover sheets which is used for photo frames. they cost Â£6 each, from wilkinsons, they were cheaper at Asda (Â£3  ) but it was pointless travelling to Sheffield just for them  i needed to go down Town anyway.





they are very thin, (2mm) so crack very easily as i found out  but that gave me the excuse to cut out a hole for feeding  

I just scored it with a stanley knife, then snapped it very carefully (and i mean carefully). Overall not a bad job:





Only use if you have a small tank, or, like me you have a brace bar in the middle otherwise it droops in the middle. No reason why you can t double them up though 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## TDI-line (17 May 2009)

Have you chosen a plant list Aaron?

I want ask if it's planted...


----------



## Nick16 (17 May 2009)

so whens it going to be planted?


----------



## TDI-line (17 May 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> so whens it going to be planted?



Page 17. 

I give odds of 3:1. (whatever that means).


----------



## aaronnorth (17 May 2009)

you crack me up, Dan


i have just done a water change, because i'm am unbelievably bored! Stuck in due to rain  And i am glad to say it works, and even better it was super easy and all i can say is roll on the next water change! I love the easy life 
Thanks a bunch Paulo


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch Paulo


Hehe anytime, just like to make life easier, but does get boring now doing water changes, less chance of misaps lol
Looking foward to seeing the tank up and running fully planted


----------



## Nick16 (17 May 2009)

thats exactly how i do it. pump it out the tank to a drain. then to fill, i fill up a large 40L bucket and dechlor it. then pump the water from that up to the tank. then while its doing that i use a 15L bucket to keep topping up the 40L. it saves me lifting a bucket up to the edge of the tank and trying to gently pour it in, trying not to disturb substrate, fish and plants! 
i could do with a bucket that holds about 70L. where can i get one? or a bin - you know the round black plastic ones that say 'NO HOT ASHES'.. where can i get one of those! 

if you wake up in the morning and your bin has gone.....  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> to the edge of the tank and trying to gently pour it in, trying not to disturb substrate, fish and plants!
> i could do with a bucket that holds about 70L.


Why use a bucket?? Mine goes from the tap straight into the tank and has been for the last 4 years, and don't use dechlorinator either, never had a problem with fish or plants!! You could also had the dechlorinator if you wanted to while the water is pouring into the tank.


----------



## Nick16 (17 May 2009)

because i have verrrry wierd taps that i cant get a hose pipe on. they are also mixer taps so i cant get a steady temperature. oh and not to mention the boiler.......


----------



## aaronnorth (17 May 2009)

cant you connect it to the outside tap, Nick? i did that because my tap/ hse connector took a few weeks to come. i just added a bucket of warm water to balance out the temperature.


----------



## Nick16 (17 May 2009)

my outside tap is about 50m away!


----------



## aaronnorth (17 May 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> my outside tap is about 50m away!



fair enough lol.


----------



## Nick16 (17 May 2009)

sorry if that sounded a bit snappy!   

i am so efficient at my method, it works a charm. not to mention having to buy lots of hose to reach from my tap to the tank.


----------



## Nelson (17 May 2009)

hi aaron,
have you tested/tried your sunsun yet.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 May 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> hi aaron,
> have you tested/tried your sunsun yet.



yep, got it in now to prevent stagnation. Works a treat  
Thanks .

no worries Nick, i knew it wasnt snappy


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

10l of JBL in, i have made an island shape with it so that you cannot see the 2 substrate lines at the front of the glass - much neater 






then i added the ADA Malaya, sloping towards the rear to create depth.





wood arrangment begins....





and the finished product





overall i am happy with it


----------



## Mark Evans (31 May 2009)

with the wood as it is I'm intrigued to see what you have in mind with the planting.   

cant wait mate


----------



## AdAndrews (31 May 2009)

looks great so far mate


----------



## Nelson (31 May 2009)

looks very interesting  .get the plants in then


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> with the wood as it is I'm intrigued to see what you have in mind with the planting.
> 
> cant wait mate



i thought you might say that  I decided against the more common theme of having a sculpture? like yourself had in the Miracle Mire, and it all pointing one way like my last tank and George did it in the crypt only tank as a better example. I shall still be having crypts, grasses & ferns in, but just trying a different approach regarding hardscape positioning..  

similar to Williams tank

Thanks everyone.


----------



## rawr (31 May 2009)

Oooh very intersting!  Can't wait to see waht you do with this one.


----------



## fish.com1 (31 May 2009)

Looks nice aaron, where've you been all week?


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

fish.com1 said:
			
		

> Looks nice aaron, where've you been all week?



Holiday... you miss me?


----------



## Mark Evans (31 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> you miss me?



i did   

i see where your coming from re the hardscape. 8)


----------



## fish.com1 (31 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> fish.com1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

I bet you couldn't wait to get on with the tank


----------



## TDI-line (31 May 2009)

Plants, yet....  

Maybe next time...


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Plants, yet....
> 
> Maybe next time...


----------



## glenn (31 May 2009)

hi Aron, liking the journal so far  and i rely like the harscape, and i cant wait to see it planted, just wondering where you got your TTex1200 from at such a good price? and you got a bargain for the lights aswell


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> hi Aron, liking the journal so far  and i rely like the harscape, and i cant wait to see it planted, just wondering where you got your TTex1200 from at such a good price? and you got a bargain for the lights aswell



ebay for both 8) it didnt come with intake/ outake but it was just an excuse to buy some lily pipes  lol.


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Jun 2009)

Ok, here is what i think my final plant list is going to be, with a bit of help from Mark 
from aquafleur:

6 x C.Balansae
5 x C.Wendtii
5 x C.Beckettii
5 x C.Parva
10 x E.Tenellus

I shall be taking in a list tommorow, then hopefully hey will be ordered Sunday, to be delivered next Wednesday!  

Also to go on is
M.Pteropus "narrow"
Staurogyne sp.
Anubias var.Barteri Nana

The last few are tropica, but i cant say on numbers as i am hopefully awaiting an answer on this thread Here 

I might add some moss if anyone has some going spare too  

Thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jun 2009)

why dont you get the anubias from AF? there absolutely  stunning quality. the AF "mother" plants are awesome too


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> why dont you get the anubias from AF? there absolutely  stunning quality. the AF "mother" plants are awesome too



oops i was supposed to put petite  

hmmm...mother plants you say.....


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> hmmm...mother plants you say.....



yep  8)



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> oops i was supposed to put petite



AF's call it bonsai. lovely little anubias'


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jun 2009)

plant order in 8) Should be here next Wed/ Thursday


----------



## a1Matt (3 Jun 2009)

Tank is looking nice with the hardscape in - you are a patient man to take this long in setting it up  I'll PM you about mosses.


----------



## Vito (3 Jun 2009)

Hey Aaron, loving the hardscape mate, what livestock you going to have in there? I can imagine little critters swiming up and over the wood. cant wait for the plants!

Keep it up!

Vito


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jun 2009)

Vito said:
			
		

> Hey Aaron, loving the hardscape mate, what livestock you going to have in there? I can imagine little critters swiming up and over the wood. cant wait for the plants!
> 
> Keep it up!
> 
> Vito




thanks, here is what i have in mind:

angelfish
dwarf neon rainbowfish
hatchet fish
botia striata
SAE
pitbull plec

Thanks everyone.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jun 2009)

the filters leaking  I have called Tetra anyway and it only took 10mins  Should be here in 5 working days!
great service.


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> plant order in 8) Should be here next Wed/ Thursday


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2009)

lol, it might be a week away but i am ordering some plants from AE as they have a 50% sale on 

EDIT: i got 3 x M>Pteropus Narrow as that is all they had  If anyone has some going spare then please see my post in Buy & swap 
I also got a couple of pots of anubias barteri var nana
I decided against "petite" just because they were sa bargain at Â£2.75


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2009)

damn AE's excellent service    the plants come today  i was hoping they might come late Saturday lol. Also some pics of the cabinet which i tidied up.

left side




right side, FE tucked away












looks a lot better with the 5 pots in already! lol.
thanks.


----------



## dsandson (5 Jun 2009)

Those anubias look huge!

Just got myself a boyu inline diffusor like yours. I found it very noisey. Worked out though that if you fold a tea towel in half, legnthways, then wrap it around the diffusor then you can barely hear it!


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2009)

> Those anubias look huge!



those are aquafleur too, (Microsorum is Tropica) it is a good comparison albeit 2 totally different plants.


> Just got myself a boyu inline diffusor like yours. I found it very noisey. Worked out though that if you fold a tea towel in half, legnthways, then wrap it around the diffusor then you can barely hear it!



I had it running for 5mins the other day when i tested all the connections and it was the same as running a diffuser in the tank IMO

Thanks though.


----------



## soton_dave (5 Jun 2009)

loving the wood/layout  makes a nice change to all the iwagumi's not that i dont like them i just prefer wood to stones/rocks

looking forward to seeing it planted up,about 60% of my microsorum leaves have small plants on the ends now any ideas how to remove them?i was just going to cut the end of the leaf and pin it to my wood till it took a hold then remove the pin.

what lph is your pump?at the moment ive got a 1250lph filter and a fluval 305 on my roma 240 but want to put the spray bars higher in the water to agitate the surface but am concerned that i wont have enough flow lower down the tank at substrate level so am thinking about a korolia/sunsun pump but am unsure which size to get hense the question.

sorry for spamming your journel with questions.

cheers dave


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2009)

if you leave them, over time they drop off, or as soon as it has some roots & a rhizome you can pull them off, being careful not to damage the mother leaf, although IME it always nearly dies anyway  

I have the TTEX1200 giving 1200l/ph (less with media) & the pump gives me 3200l/ph.
Positioned at the back left corner, pointing towards the front right corner to get maximum coverage. It actually move my ferns where i placed them!

Thanks.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jun 2009)

What's you're costing so far Aaron?


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2009)

Â£929 and the fish have to go onto that, so it is going to be close to Â£1000 by the time i have finished!!!

thanks.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jun 2009)

Jesus, and I thought my Â£300 tank was a lot! I suppose you could make your money back in plant sales once everythings stable by ramping up the light and selling some stems. I've thought about it myself.


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Jesus, and I thought my Â£300 tank was a lot! I suppose you could make your money back in plant sales once everythings stable by ramping up the light and selling some stems. I've thought about it myself.




lol, i got quite a lot of money from selling my other tanks though  i havent ordered any stem plants as of yet, not sure what would look good so open to suggestions 

I am just going to get a bit of egeria or hygrophillia while the tank starts off & i decide.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jun 2009)

I'm in love with didiplis diandra at the moment, it's such a pretty stem. I don't want it to become over used thought so I'll be openly hating other people who have it from this point on. 

Other than the usual ludwegia and roatalla's I don't think there's anything particularly interesting in the stem world, you'd have to have a look at CAU to prove me wrong but a lot of the stems tropica offer always strike me as being from a time when Dutch was the tank of choice.


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'm in love with didiplis diandra at the moment, it's such a pretty stem. I don't want it to become over used thought so I'll be openly hating other people who have it from this point on.
> 
> Other than the usual ludwegia and roatalla's I don't think there's anything particularly interesting in the stem world, you'd have to have a look at CAU to prove me wrong but a lot of the stems tropica offer always strike me as being from a time when Dutch was the tank of choice.



didiplis diandra & rotala rotundifolia have always been on my list. lol. just thinking of a way to incorporate them is the hard thing


----------



## Garuf (5 Jun 2009)

Mmm, I can imagine, is the wood your final hardscape or are you going to change it?


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Jun 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Mmm, I can imagine, is the wood your final hardscape or are you going to change it?



i think final, but i am open to suggestions.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jun 2009)

It's what you like not what I like mate. I'll wait till it's planted, it does look a little confusing at first though as it's not the usual kind of scape you see and there's no definite focal point.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Jun 2009)

not much to look at really, most are superglued on, except the largest hence why it is looking messy.
thanks.



> It's what you like not what I like mate. I'll wait till it's planted, it does look a little confusing at first though as it's not the usual kind of scape you see and there's no definite focal point.



in a way i want to go against the "rules" of aquascaping, once planted i am sure everyone will realise what i am trying to achieve.


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> once planted i am sure everyone will realise what i am trying to achieve.



i see where your heading mate. it's going to look puka (great)


----------



## a1Matt (6 Jun 2009)

Yippeee, there are some plants in the tank!!!!


----------



## Nelson (6 Jun 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Yippeee, there are some plants in the tank!!!!



yeah,and its only page 13 

i can't see where you're going,but i like it  .
almost mangrove swamp like,


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Jun 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

i managed to break the pump  I took it apart for cleaning and when i fixed it back together, the pole that runs through the centre didnt go back into the tip of the pump correctly. Turned it on & snap. Tries uperglueing it but no good, but anyway i have another coming off ebay  That picture shows a metal pole which should be a bit more fool proof lol.

thanks everyone.


----------



## rawr (7 Jun 2009)

I can see where you're goin with tihs and think it will look proper great, keep us posted on the progress (whith I'm sure you will)!


----------



## TDI-line (7 Jun 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Nick16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaron, you let me down, we could of been rich, rich i tell you.  


I like what your doing btw, i always like scapes that are a bit of the wall and unusual.

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jun 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Jun 2009)

with my new lighting setup, aka 3 x 100w bulbs i managed to get the traditional overexposed saintly pic lol




just a shame the plant isnt oo healthy, hopefully i shall be getting a phone call today for my plant order


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

just about everything that could go wrong, has gone wrong today 
replacement for filter still leaks, wood falling over, superglue everywhere, even on the light. Dont ask lol. No plants, cant get through to customer services... the list goes on.
These are the days that make you want to give up, i have been going since 10.30 this morning, and just filling the tank back up! A 30min job of replacing the filter this morning should of been it.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Jun 2009)

Hang on in there, Aaron.

We all have our bad days when events seem to conspire against us.

Stick at it and in a few days you'll wonder what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Nelson (11 Jun 2009)

oh man,hate days like that.get so stressed.leave it for today and chill out a bit  ,if you can.
get it sorted tomorrow,or later on when you calm down a bit.


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jun 2009)

breath matey, count to 10 and start sorting the problems one by one...

i presume you've an Aquafleur order?....was it through MA?


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2009)

Thanks guys,
Yes they are Aquafleur plants through MA, i am sort of glad they havent come because of the filter, i am starting to notice some staghorn growing on the anubias aswell, they have done well to survive a week without anything except 2hrs of lighting and a dose of Nutrients  so not as bad as i thought they would get.
Thanks.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Jun 2009)

I got some of the plants today - wendtii & beckettii, and also lilaeopsis novea-zealandiae. I also got some frogbit.
Parva wasnt on the list (tropica only species probably), the tenellus didnt come for some reason, and the balansae was out of stock but they are ordering it in again for me 
I planted all what i had, except 2 pots of wendtii "green" so they are for sale if anyone wants them.
Here are a couple of pics, with a full tank shot later tonight, as it is just filling up.
Also tetratec ar sending me a motorhead out 
thanks for looking and everyones support 
Aaron.

excuse the spelling mistake on wendtii  











and splitting it up


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Jun 2009)




----------



## rawr (13 Jun 2009)

This is slowly progressing and I can see it turning into something real nice! It should be nice seeing it evolve.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Jun 2009)

hi Aaron,i am glad you sorted everything out,we all have days like that,(you will have a lot more as you get older   ),
those plants look nice quality,i hope it goes well for you mate good luck,
regards john.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Jun 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> hi Aaron,i am glad you sorted everything out,we all have days like that,(you will have a lot more as you get older   ),
> those plants look nice quality,i hope it goes well for you mate good luck,
> regards john.



 
Thanks John & Tom.
It doesnt even look that full on the pics on here!


----------



## JamesM (13 Jun 2009)

When are you putting plants in?


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jun 2009)

has anyone else found aquasoil to be extremely messy? everytime it is touched, even if only slightly it is like powder, which clouds the water  
i can see it settling on my wood and on the anubias, despite cleaning it off daily


----------



## AdAndrews (14 Jun 2009)

havnt used aquasoil, but i can tell you its hell when substrates powder up over everything, tropica substrate clouded up on me, it was horrible, bits everywhere, covering every single little plant


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> has anyone else found aquasoil to be extremely messy? everytime it is touched, even if only slightly it is like powder, which clouds the water
> i can see it settling on my wood and on the anubias, despite cleaning it off daily



Yes, Aaron. I have found this with my Malaya too. Hence why I will not use it again. I don't like working with it at all.
Tank is looking good btw.


----------



## JamesM (14 Jun 2009)

NatureSoil is the future!


----------



## AdAndrews (14 Jun 2009)

thats why im using nature soil in my new nano


----------



## rawr (14 Jun 2009)

I did find it when I first tried it in a tank but not now. Even when I don't use tweezers because I'm too lazy it does cloud quite a bit in that area but settles after an hour tops. I don't find it settles on the plants though. It might be because it's a smaller tank so flow is easier to distribute and I do water changes quite a few times a week. 

You'll probably get better at it once you get practise.


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Jun 2009)

thanks for all the replies.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> I did find it when I first tried it in a tank but not now. Even when I don't use tweezers because I'm too lazy it does cloud quite a bit in that area but settles after an hour tops. I don't find it settles on the plants though. It might be because it's a smaller tank so flow is easier to distribute and I do water changes quite a few times a week.
> 
> You'll probably get better at it once you get practise.



there is only 550l/ph in ther at the moment as the filter is leaking and i broke my 3000l/ph powerhead


----------



## a1Matt (15 Jun 2009)

You could try turning the filter off while you are working on the tank. Then turn it on again after things have settled.

I do this but for different reasons... I get fed up of dropping plants from my tweezers and the flow quickly carrying them away. With the filter off I can grab them again quite easily


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jun 2009)

Thanks, everything is finally up & running  just checking the CO2 levels etc.
my replacement motorhead came today so hopefully i shall get rid of the staghorn i currently have, albeit you have to be really close to see it lol but i dont want it to develop any further 
the other plants should be here tomorrow


----------



## Nick16 (17 Jun 2009)

i still swear by good old JBL Aquabasis plus, its good stuff (despite being a bit pink). its easy to plant in as well and it grips plants well too.


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jun 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i still swear by good old JBL Aquabasis plus, its good stuff (despite being a bit pink). its easy to plant in as well and it grips plants well too.




it is good, used it in my 60l too, but  you still need something to cap it off otherwise it makes a mess of the water.
I think my next investment will be Nature Soil


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

first day, everything is going fine


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Jun 2009)

brilliant mate.

early days, but that image is 100% improvement on your last ones! your gaining some skills mate.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> brilliant mate.
> 
> early days, but that image is 100% improvement on your last ones! your gaining some skills mate.



thanks  i used flash with this one, never done it before due to reflections. Focal length is helping too


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jun 2009)

c'mon Aaron. more pics mate, I'm sure you've got a hardrive full of them by now


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> c'mon Aaron. more pics mate, I'm sure you've got a hardrive full of them by now


lol, i have been playing with my new phone, and using it as i speak  i shall get some tonight!


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2009)

Some shots showing new growth of C.Bckettii




blyxa




Left side




right side




Full Tank Shot - i am really pleased how well this came out.




thanks for looking


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Jun 2009)

when this baby kicks in it should look great.   

is it me or does your drop checker look a tad blue?


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> when this baby kicks in it should look great.
> 
> is it me or does your drop checker look a tad blue?



Thanks, cant wait for the plants to grow higher 
My FE run out a couple of hours ago, it is usually yellow  i have a spare, which reminds me i need another off Dan!!

thanks.


----------



## Nelson (25 Jun 2009)

hi aaron,
i'm loving this tank.grow plants grow


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jun 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> hi aaron,
> i'm loving this tank.grow plants grow



 
thanks. i forgot to change the FE this morning  i had to go early to do my Nan's decking  then i forgot to ask my Mum to turn the light off  

hopefull y too much damage asnt been caused!!


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> then i forgot to ask my Mum to turn the light off



one word!....TIMERS


----------



## TBRO (26 Jun 2009)

That wood is so cool, will look great with all the plants twining around them + fish and shrimps.

Looking foreward to the next instalment, Tom


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Jun 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have timers, but 6hrs without CO2 is a bit on the dangerous side! I was going to ask her to turn them off for the day... never mind, i cant see any algae this morning and the new FE is on 8) 

Thanks TBRO


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Jun 2009)

i decided to use my lighting and a background for this shot:


click for a larger image.

getting there with the photography now.
Thanks


----------



## Themuleous (28 Jun 2009)

Love the wood hardscape, really inventive.  Should look brilliant once it gets going 

Sam


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Jun 2009)

This tank will look great once the plants fill in and you can see the wood inbetween. great work Aaron


----------



## Tony Swinney (29 Jun 2009)

Great wood Aaron - its gonna look stunning


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Jun 2009)

I really like the hardscape in this one Aaron   Has a real mangrove feel to it!


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jun 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jul 2009)

added some Eleocharis acicularis from Tony (thanks). It is like that across the whole foreground.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Jul 2009)

nice, now just cut the top off it. even though it's from another tank, it wont like the change. do it now and it will save you problems later. when it starts to carpet, trim it again.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> nice, now just cut the top off it. even though it's from another tank, it wont like the change. do it now and it will save you problems later. when it starts to carpet, trim it again.



will do.   Most are about 1cm long or less, just the odd few that need a trim... i trimmed them before planting to save most of the mess! it is hard trying to get it out with floating plants  
thanks for the info.
Aaron


----------



## bigpig (7 Jul 2009)

Looking great Aaron!!

When you getting ur Angles? 

oo and am a bit late but grats on ur pfk appearance only getting round to read the past few months mags this week


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jul 2009)

bigpig said:
			
		

> Looking great Aaron!!
> 
> When you getting ur Angles?
> 
> oo and am a bit late but grats on ur pfk appearance only getting round to read the past few months mags this week



lol, thanks.
I am going to LFS in about 5mins! Getting some hatchets first, angels will go in last so it might be another month or 2 before they go in


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jul 2009)

they didnt have any hatchets in, and it is rare if they do because they cost Â£4 & dont sell that many,
Instead i got 4 Botia Striata. Just did a water change before introducing them due to mega high CO2 levels!! 
I have got some pics but will upload them tomorrow.


----------



## TDI-line (7 Jul 2009)

Looks great Aaron.

Btw, is that Blyxa in there?


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Jul 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Looks great Aaron.
> 
> Btw, is that Blyxa in there?



Thanks, yes it is. I belive you gave a load to Steve but he had too much so sold some onto me for a donation 
Also i have given up on C.Balansae and bought Cyperus Helferi. absolutley everywhere is out of stock and no way am i paying Â£9 a pot for tropica!!


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Jul 2009)

The cyperus helferi




Botia Striata


----------



## rawr (8 Jul 2009)

Looking good as always, they're really nice fish. Do you know how large they grow?


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Jul 2009)

Love the botia loaches mate   I have been tempted by these myself, but no LFS's carry them as far as I can see.


----------



## lljdma06 (9 Jul 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> Looking good as always, they're really nice fish. Do you know how large they grow?



About 4", more like 3.5" or so.  Good fish, very active.

llj


----------



## skinz180189 (11 Jul 2009)

Really like this Tank Aaron, and it's made even more impressive by your photography skills and age. Keep up the good work


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jul 2009)

blimey i missed this.

hey, the c helferi is nice isn't it?....just remember to get those old leaves off as the deteriorate. 

good stuff mate.


----------



## samc (11 Jul 2009)

looking good!

i once had some loaches similar....never again  they dug up all my plants and had eaten them by the morning.
and i never saw them  

hope they dont to the same to yoou anyway. they do look awsome though


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jul 2009)

skinz180189 said:
			
		

> Really like this Tank Aaron, and it's made even more impressive by your photography skills and age. Keep up the good work



Thanks  



> hey, the c helferi is nice isn't it?....just remember to get those old leaves off as the deteriorate.
> 
> good stuff mate


thanks, yeah i love it, much nicer than vallis 8) i was worried it might be to light in comparison with the rest of the plants but the blyxa helps blend it in and it brings out the other plants  




> looking good!
> 
> i once had some loaches similar....never again  they dug up all my plants and had eaten them by the morning.
> and i never saw them
> ...



Thanks, so far 1 c.helferi has come up! i did think in the shop wether i was making the right decision at this stage of the tank. They are really fat after all the snails they have been eating!  
They made me panic earlier, as they were laying on their side, so i thought i had gassed them (despite being in 3 days?) but then after a few minutes i remebered they play dead from when i kept clown loaches :!: My heart was in my mouth!

thanks everyone


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Jul 2009)

Everything is going along nicely, all except the fungus which is still growing and spreadin through the tank! The plants are in perfect health but the fungus makes thm appear rotting & untidy








the moss is worst and that is right in front of the filter outlet & powerhead  

I get sick of cleaning the stuff of, it returns by the next day, as though i havent touched it! 

Also one of the pidces of wood has cracked/ cracking down the middle, and the loaches keep digging beneath the substrate and up into the wood which gets me panicking, so i am getting 1 or 2 pieces as a replacement, which is fine by me as it doesnt tie in with the rest of the tank!

I shall be getting some more fish at the weekend. A surface dweller... hatchetfish if i can get them, i have had a fe locations pointed out to me.... Wharf & cml @ Chesterfield so i may go there.... or i have been looking at penguin tetras & killifish, i think killifish are to colourful though.


----------



## a1Matt (16 Jul 2009)

It is nice to see an update Aaron.  I would offer some advice on the fungus if I could but I don't have any    so I will just wish you luck


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> It is nice to see an update Aaron.  I would offer some advice on the fungus if I could but I don't have any    so I will just wish you luck



Thanks, llj gave a good idea that might work, adding some anti-fungus medication designed for fish, i might try that at 1/3dose and see what happens. There is always spot dosing with easycarbo, and Tom has suggested adding Boron.


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Jul 2009)

Im on the lookout for a plant, to go at the back, 1/3rd from the right. Possibly red.... possibly a stem, as it will make a good focal point... i just have to think how to cover the base up, i have crypts that get to 15-20cm in heght, how long it takes to get fully grown is beyond me! And if they get there is another thing, crypts can be so erroneous.
here is a quick picture




perhaps rotala rotundifolia, then another specie (green) to go on the left side. I am replacing the "n" shaped wood as it is crakcing with some from Tom's shipment, and Clark is sending me some E.Tennelus.

Still no algae exep the diatoms on the anubias which i removed the largest leaves anyway. I think the moss has gone beyond me being able to save it now  Sorry Matt, i feel bad.  
When the fungus stops i may try again in a few more months


----------



## a1Matt (18 Jul 2009)

Don't feel bad mate     Give me a PM when the fungus is cleared and I will send you some more.

You will probably find the wendtii leaves lay flat if given enough space. If they are crowded they will reach upwards. It is hard to predict how they will end up.


----------



## rawr (19 Jul 2009)

This has grown so much in so little time and it's starting to evolve into something nice.

How about a 'brown' variety of Crypt for the focal point? 

I'm glad you're removing the n-shaped wood because that was alwayas quite distracting for me.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Don't feel bad mate     Give me a PM when the fungus is cleared and I will send you some more.
> 
> You will probably find the wendtii leaves lay flat if given enough space. If they are crowded they will reach upwards. It is hard to predict how they will end up.



yeah, i have tried to plant them close together!

Thanks Tom, the wood was distracting me too 
I have ordered some R.Rotundifolia & L.Palustris, see how that changes things before/ if anything else goes in 8)


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jul 2009)

Hi,
I got 8 x Marbled Hatchetfish & 2 x SAE's yesterday, well at least i think they are. SAE's have clear fins right? And a darker top half?












here's my little friend, he is always there when my hand is in the tank  cute but annoying at the same time, especially when i have scissors in my hand :? 







Thanks,


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Jul 2009)

Here is a FTS, Day 44 already!






and showing how the crypts have thickened up:








Thanks for looking.
Aaron


----------



## rawr (21 Jul 2009)

Wow, this has progressed loads! Compared to my tank which has been running probably three times as long as this one - this has grown a million times as much...


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Jul 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> Wow, this has progressed loads! Compared to my tank which has been running probably three times as long as this one - this has grown a million times as much...



It is high tech dont forget 
I have all the FTS in a seperate folder and i can create a flickbook from day1, it is surprising, you dont notice the growth ehen you with it everyday lol.


----------



## TDI-line (21 Jul 2009)

Very nice Aaron.


----------



## Vito (22 Jul 2009)

Looking good Aaron, they are SAE's, I've stupidly been sold the fake ones before....


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Jul 2009)

Thanks Dan


			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Looking good Aaron, they are SAE's, I've stupidly been sold the fake ones before....



I did read up on them quite thoroughly about a week before, i wasnt expectin gto find any, so  when i saw these i was worried if i had my thoughs mixed up lol. I can remeber seeing some "flying foxes" in my local MA, so that did help a lot too, you can really tell the difference once you have seen both


----------



## Aeropars (23 Jul 2009)

Aaron,

I'm looking to get an EX1200 filter but was slightly alarmed when you said you was having leaking problems with it. I bought an EX600 and it leaked and they had to send me a new filter. Is this a common thing with the TetraTecs?


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Jul 2009)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Aaron,
> 
> I'm looking to get an EX1200 filter but was slightly alarmed when you said you was having leaking problems with it. I bought an EX600 and it leaked and they had to send me a new filter. Is this a common thing with the TetraTecs?




It is on older stock, i bought mine 2nd hand so as long as you get a new filter then you should be fine as they have rectified the problem.
I am not sure if there is a specific date or serial number you could look at to see the difference. The problem is mainly on the EX1200's.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## AdAndrews (23 Jul 2009)

I have a ttex600. and despite only having it for a month i am very pleased with it, seems good quality, no leaks everything is tight and safe and i think its build well, not cheap feeling, the only problem is that its only putting out around 210lph


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jul 2009)

I got 12 dwarf neon rainbows & 2 angels yesterday, however one of the angels has died  It was swimming/ acting strangely one minute, then the next minute it was fine :unsure: It started late last night... No visibal diseases or infections, cloudy eyes, etc etc. Only a damaged fin which is to be expected with most purchases. Not infected though. The other is fine. 
They took them off sale a few hours later after i purchased them  They are giving me a credit note anyway. 
I havent got a picture of the angel yet, but i have one of the rainbows which are awesome 








Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jul 2009)

is that a hatchet fish?...thats a really good image mate. almost artistic.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jul 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> is that a hatchet fish?...thats a really good image mate. almost artistic.



yes & thanks  I am pleased how it turned out. Being playing with reflections too, so i had about 30 rainbows lol.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jul 2009)

Another update, the left piece of wood has gone, not sure if i am going to replace it after living with it for a week. I quite like it  

Just got a picture of the angel, its nice to have a more elegant and peacful fish amongst the rainbows which are end to end all day lol.





I am liking this section of the tank the most, it has matured and grown in together the quickest, however this picture doesnt do it justice. The FTS is better though  









And a timeline:

*Day 1*



*Day 14*



*Day 18*



*Day 44*



*Day 49*





There are a few open spaces, but soon to be filled with R.Rotundifolia, L.Palustris, B.Australis, C.Thalitrichoides & C.Undulata.

The undulata is from the new sponsors so i'll let you know how i get on 
Thanks for looking, Aaron


----------



## Verminator (26 Jul 2009)

Stunning tank and a truely great choice in tankmates.

Where you've tied your Microsorum Pteropus to the wood have you taken one small piece of rhyzome and attatched it, or 2? Can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jul 2009)

Verminator said:
			
		

> Stunning tank and a truely great choice in tankmates.
> 
> Where you've tied your Microsorum Pteropus to the wood have you taken one small piece of rhyzome and attatched it, or 2? Can't tell from the pictures.



Thanks 
Each fern you see is one rhizome,


----------



## Tony Swinney (26 Jul 2009)

This is looking great Aaron - and nice pics too, especially the hatchetfish pic   

Its nice to see the timeline pics stacked up like that too, really shows the progress in the tank.

Tony


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Jul 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> This is looking great Aaron - and nice pics too, especially the hatchetfish pic
> 
> Its nice to see the timeline pics stacked up like that too, really shows the progress in the tank.
> 
> Tony



Thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Aug 2009)

Rather than C.Undulata, i have A.Lilacina due to the Undulata being out of stock, excellent health for Â£3 though  (from "the aquatic room")





and i had a big trim that doesnt seem so big anymore


----------



## a1Matt (6 Aug 2009)

Aaron your photography skills are coming along at a cracking pace now.... trimmings have never looked so good  8)


----------



## Themuleous (6 Aug 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Aaron your photography skills are coming along at a cracking pace now.... trimmings have never looked so good  8)



I thought that 

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Aug 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me too, it looked a bit uglier in life but i wouldnt of mind keeping it with a bit of tidying up


----------



## TBRO (8 Aug 2009)

I really like your choice of fish, refreshing to see a shoal of slightly larger fish. How are the loaches with your plants? I've always imagined they'd uproot things constantly ! I guess you have minimal snail issues - Tom


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Aug 2009)

TBRO said:
			
		

> I really like your choice of fish, refreshing to see a shoal of slightly larger fish. How are the loaches with your plants? I've always imagined they'd uproot things constantly ! I guess you have minimal snail issues - Tom




They're fine, i was a bit sceptical about adding them first! But i get the odd crypt come up, mainly the plantlets that have formed of the mother plants though.

The only snails i have are on the floating plants where they take cover  I have noticed they arent as good health as usual due to lots of holes  I knocked most of them off the other day so hopefully things should pick up again!

Thanks


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Aug 2009)

rotala rotundifolia




which is very red  

FTS, day 66




I have ordered a set for cleaning the lilies, they are just out of stock, its just not me being lazy


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Aug 2009)

talk about fast growth, the rotala has grown 1cm already    
I just put the lights on to show a friend and noticed it, i was really shocked lol.


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Aug 2009)

I know Mark & James wanted to see a background so there you go  
I wouldnt of tried the blue but Mark inspired me too    I dont mind it, but the proper, laminated backgrounds you buy are to bright for my liking, unlike the graduated backgrounds Mark uses which are a little less subtle.


----------



## JamesM (16 Aug 2009)

Look what Andy has done bud and try a black background - use bin bags for now, just to get an idea


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Aug 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Look what Andy has done bud and try a black background - use bin bags for now, just to get an idea




Never thought about black bin bags, i will be getting a background when i come back off holiday, along with some fish & plants  

I may try it over the next few days and i shall post an udate if i do.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Aug 2009)

get your self to an arts and craft shop and fill your boots with cheap backgrounds


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Sep 2009)

i got a graded blue background but you cant really tell due to the poor image quality/ lighting, i also have black.

day 88 (today) and this is how it is looking.



only problems i had on returning from holiday is surface scum, and my pump has packed in 

Added some serpae tetras too.

dont ask me why i have left the pump in lol.


----------



## AdAndrews (3 Sep 2009)

wow, thats really changed, looks like a jungle now!


----------



## samc (3 Sep 2009)

nice jungle look to it  

them lilies need a clean though


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Sep 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> nice jungle look to it
> 
> them lilies need a clean though



i canceled my order as the time when new stock was coming in was the time i was away, so i thought i would leave it until this week when i get the chance to order more, i need a new pump anyway


----------



## Fred Dulley (3 Sep 2009)

Holy potatoes Batman! That is seriously looking good! The jungle look is coming!


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Sep 2009)

in the end, which way did you go with obtaining your background?....make your own?

a jungle fit for tarzan!...... AAhhhhHHHAaaa (tarzan call   )

looking good


----------



## George Farmer (4 Sep 2009)

Very nice, Aaron!

I really like the way the wood has turned out now the plants have softened the layout.

Nice photo too!


----------



## mattyc (4 Sep 2009)

Realy nice tank, it looks so much better now it has filled out and will only get better with more growth.


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Sep 2009)

thankyou everyone,   
My LFS had the background Mark, i was quite surprised to find it as i have never seen them before (usually plain)


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Sep 2009)

another update, just the stems that have filled out really

the lilys have finally been cleaned lol, just the tip which the brush didnt reach but i can bleach them. I had actually forgot how aesthetically pleasing they once were  

got some more depth in the picture, due to raising the camera which i think i got of Tony or Mark  
poor quality though.
It was the first time i missed a water change last week too, nothing bad happened though  





The serpae tetra





I love this picture





Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Vito (22 Sep 2009)

lovely scape, must be awsome to stare at! Great job Aaron keep the pics coming!


----------



## TDI-line (22 Sep 2009)

Looking lovely Aaron.


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Sep 2009)

thanks guys,

i added 2 angelfish on Sunday and they are still with me so we are doing better than last time 

They found a new supplier and the fish are much better specimens in terms of health, size and colour.


----------



## hydrophyte (29 Sep 2009)

That's look great Aaron. I really like the chaotic arrangement of the driftwood.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Oct 2009)

hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That's look great Aaron. I really like the chaotic arrangement of the driftwood.



Thankyou,

i have actually been running this tank as a low tech. For the past 3weeks there has been no water changes and no CO2. I dose Nutrients when i remember which is usually twice a week.
Most importantly no algae, except for on the tips of the cyperus helferi, so i'm happy.

Probably after this weekend i shall switch back to high tech, at least i have some confidence behind me if/ when   i want to go down that route in the future.


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Oct 2009)

I do apologize for the lack of pictures but the batteries for my camera have gone walk abouts so i whenever i get my hands on some spare batteries i try to ge a couple of pics before they die lol







Day 130





Thanks, Aaron


----------



## laimyzaz (17 Oct 2009)

Nice looking tank


----------



## Nick16 (12 Nov 2009)

how is it doing now aaron? you better have found some batteries


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Nov 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> how is it doing now aaron? you better have found some batteries


  
i bought somer the other day  evertyhing is going ok, just havent got time at the minute to update the journal.


----------



## AdAndrews (28 Nov 2009)

Any updates, or new pics, Aaron?


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Nov 2009)

Its in a mess at the moment, it hasnt had a water change in  3-4weeks now  
I just havent got the time or enthusiasm to upkeep it or take pictures.


----------



## AdAndrews (29 Nov 2009)

i can understand, i find it harder to keep on top of things now im doing A levels, ive even had to quit 1 subject, to take me down to 3 so i can cope, what do you think of your  a levels so far?


----------



## Garuf (29 Nov 2009)

A levels are a blahblahblahblah man, I did English language and english literature at the same time as doing a btec and it was really hard going but it's worth sticking at it. Good luck with them though!

Personally I'd be looking at it as saying once I get this done I'll get myself a new scape!


----------



## AdAndrews (29 Nov 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Personally I'd be looking at it as saying once I get this done I'll get myself a new scape!



sounds good to me  nowadays, i look at things and think, ahh well, ive deserved it, and i will spend loads extra than i used to


----------



## Nick16 (29 Nov 2009)

A-levels get more tricky in A2. im coping fine, but its getting the balance.


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> i can understand, i find it harder to keep on top of things now im doing A levels, ive even had to quit 1 subject, to take me down to 3 so i can cope, what do you think of your  a levels so far?



Im finding Maths hard, did all my Mock exams last week.
got B in ICT & Biology, find out maths & chemistry tommorrow which will probably be bad  

I have been thinking about going back to a 60l which is more manageable, i have missed that tank from day 1  
It was this time last year when that tank was abused too, so it may bounce back stronger again  
The plants are algae free which is good though, it is just on the glass which is lucky!!


----------



## fishkeeper (4 Dec 2009)

Nice tank Aaron, dont loose enthusiasm!

I started my A levels this year and have lost a lot of enthusiasm, but after leaving my tanks for 2 weeks, I tidy them up when I have the time and I become obcessed with them for a day or 2 until work starts again   

Are you doing 5 ASs? thats insane! Im doing maths and chemisry, and to be honest, I cannot keep up with chemistry, its just too much for me but maths in managable!

Id be well pleased with Bs in the mocks 

Will


----------



## aaronnorth (5 Dec 2009)

fishkeeper said:
			
		

> Nice tank Aaron, dont loose enthusiasm!
> 
> I started my A levels this year and have lost a lot of enthusiasm, but after leaving my tanks for 2 weeks, I tidy them up when I have the time and I become obcessed with them for a day or 2 until work starts again
> 
> ...



This weekend i have a break  so it shall be getting a clean. Ill post before and after pics to show you what has happened!

I am doing 4 As levels, and an NVQ level 2 in management and team leading.
I got U in chemistry (the whole class failed :?  :? ) and a D in Maths which i am pleased with (Ill be happy with E in maths lol)

Thanks & good luck with yours.


----------



## TBRO (5 Dec 2009)

I know the feeling Aaron, having just done a post-grad exam. Trick is to set your self revision rewards - be it new plants or re-scaping or even a new set up, after the exams. My Pico scape was my revision reward - nothing like the anticipation of an empty glass box.... Best of Luck, Tom


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Dec 2009)

Luckily, and strangely, the plants werent algae infested, there was just some GDA & Diatoms on the glass. The only damage is the stems have started to rot at the bases due to no light, and you will see why when I show you the surface of the tank.
I have been thikning for months to change them for C.Undulata but havent got around to it because i havent been happy with them.

I have included before and after pics to show you what happens when you dont do water changes on a high tech tank.

Sorry about the pictures, I get some batteries, I lose my tripod    























> I know the feeling Aaron, having just done a post-grad exam. Trick is to set your self revision rewards - be it new plants or re-scaping or even a new set up, after the exams. My Pico scape was my revision reward - nothing like the anticipation of an empty glass box.... Best of Luck, Tom



The trouble is I am always getting/ doing something new so it wouldnt really be an award  
But i understand where you are coming from  

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

Just keep at it mate, why not switch to an uber low tech, so you wont have to do much maintenance.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Dec 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Just keep at it mate, why not switch to an uber low tech, so you wont have to do much maintenance.



yeah, thats another on my 'to do' list  

I am searching for a luminaire, as i would rather not cover 1 tube up like James did as I see it as a waste of electricity and it isnt fair on my parents who pay the bill!


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> AdAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wont taking the bulb out stop the flow of electricity? i would probably get inside the luminaire and take the wires out.


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Dec 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but taking a wire out will break the circuit too.
I have found this, which is perfect, just going to look for others first though

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Overhanging-Aquar ... 518dfe57fe


----------



## aaronnorth (6 Dec 2009)

I have found a 2 x 38w T8 fixture but that is Â£115... so i dont think it is worth over double the price if the T5 unit


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Dec 2009)

I have just ordered the 2 x 28w T5 light


----------



## AdAndrews (7 Dec 2009)

awesome, but wont this still be pretty high lighting?


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Dec 2009)

1WPG T5... it will be half of what I have now so I can run it without CO2 easily enough, however that decision is still too be made... ok I know I theoretically would need to do weekly water changes still but the growth rates wont be as fast so I can still leave it longer without too much going wrong.


----------



## Fred Dulley (7 Dec 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I have just ordered the 2 x 28w T5 light



Prepare for life to be so much more simpler


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Dec 2009)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 8) 

Here is are some better pictures after using a makeshift tripod  


















Thanks for looking, Aaron


----------



## Garuf (7 Dec 2009)

That looks really nice that, Aarron. If you keep your dosing at the same level and the co2 too I wouldn't be surprised if it gets even more lush!


----------



## George Farmer (7 Dec 2009)

Jungle chaos!  Love it!


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Dec 2009)

Thanks George & Gareth  


My new light come today, and for Â£50 is perfect 
both tubes have there own switch which is useful. 
The tubes are 10 000k & 6500k too. I am glad i have put a 10 000k in there now as it is a much better colour balance.





EDIT: Oh and I have just ordered some C.Undulata from plantedbox to replace the stems


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Dec 2009)

I finally ordered some Cryptocoryne Undlata to replace the stems, i got them from plantedbox.com who are top class :good: 





the echinodorus was recieved as part of a secret santa on UKAPS, so thanks! 





Thanks, Aaron


----------



## TDI-line (19 Dec 2009)

At last, plants Aaron.    

Looks great.


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Dec 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> At last, plants Aaron.
> 
> Looks great.



lol. thanks.


----------



## hazeljane (19 Dec 2009)

hi aaron,how do get the pics like that on 1 post?? :?  :?


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Dec 2009)

hazeljane said:
			
		

> hi aaron,how do get the pics like that on 1 post?? :?  :?



Hi, sign up to Photobucket or Imageshack, upload your pics then copy the  code onto here.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=2618


----------



## CeeJay (20 Dec 2009)

Hi Aaron

This tank is looking seriously lush. 
I love it   

Chris


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Dec 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> Hi Aaron
> 
> This tank is looking seriously lush.
> I love it
> ...



Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2010)

Keeps getting better every time I see this tank, congrats Aaron


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Keeps getting better every time I see this tank, congrats Aaron



Thanks Paulo  

Here's a quick picture seeing as though you have all waited very patiently for  If I was to take a 'decent' one then you may be waiting another 4 months lol.

Day 321





Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Apr 2010)

Cracking tank Aaron! Lovely


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Apr 2010)

wow, thats really come on aaron.  looking very natural and grown in


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Apr 2010)

Really nice Aaron, great stuff


----------



## hydrophyte (9 Apr 2010)

That's looking great Aaron. Your plants are happy.


----------



## Nelson (9 Apr 2010)

unbelievable   .thats looking good   .didn't you like the hairgrass.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Apr 2010)

Thankyou everyone, really appreciated.

It's not that I didn't like the hairgrass, but it just died off when I switched to low tech, although there are some new shoots here and there so it is still alive.

I have also turned the CO2 off completley now


----------



## George Farmer (9 Apr 2010)

Well done, Aaron!  Looking really nice now.

Do you need the Korilia now you're going low-tech?


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2010)

It as come a long way Aaron  looking great, congrats


----------



## Nick16 (9 Apr 2010)

very nice. 

the state of your glassware is stil criminal   

im loving crypts at the moment.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Apr 2010)

I'm not sure George, I could get away with it but the flow from the filter is next to nothing and the fish seem to swim into the current so I have left it. It also has some moss growing on it and it is starting to become covered up  it had an emmersed crypt that had become unplanted at one point but it got submerged again when I topped the tank up. 
Thanks Paulo 

and I know Nick lol but I think I have got used to them because I never notice 
I'm not to keen on the intake though, I never have been as i think it restricts the flow far too much. I don't think I would use them again, I would probably go for the tetratec set which are clear plastic anyway, i only got these because the filter didn't come with any and the TT set were just as much :/

thanks Aaron.


----------



## Nick16 (9 Apr 2010)

ive just bought an outflow lily pipe. but keeping my other spray bar and the 2 TT inflows.
just purely to help spread co2, i find the bubbles all gather at the end of the spraybar and they woosh out in a 'sputing squeeky' sound. very anooying so they dont get spread around. 

the inflows need more slots - we can all agree on that!


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Jul 2010)

Hi everyone, just a photo update, everything is running smoothly  

16/ 05/ 2010 (day 366)


Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Nelson (24 Jul 2010)

thats looking great stranger   .


----------



## Fred Dulley (25 Jul 2010)

I hate to use this word........but the tank looks LUSH!


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Jul 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> thats looking great stranger   .



Haha thanks, I know I need to start posting more, I am so far behind on everyone's tanks by the time I have caught up I cant be bothered to post!
Thanks Fred.

Aaron


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (27 Jul 2010)

from this:





to this:


stunning!

the blue background makes it look very cold, you tried any other colors? is it painted on?


----------



## George Farmer (27 Jul 2010)

Brilliant, Aaron! 

This is low maintenance aquascaping at its very best and a wonderful example of a long term layout.

Congratulations!


----------



## Ian Holdich (27 Jul 2010)

just read the whole journal Aaron, was a great read and its great to see how the scape has turned out.


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Jul 2010)

That's great stuff Aaron, i really like it, it took some vision to get it from it's conception to where it is now, fair play!


----------



## FishBeast (28 Jul 2010)

Your tank had evolved so well aaron... I had no idea that it would turn out like this. Well done. very well maintained.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jul 2010)

great Aaron. you'll have to let me come take some images sometime


----------



## jay (28 Jul 2010)

Look at that for a before and after. Just shows you can get a great 'scape with baby steps. Rather than the planting overload thats recommended from the outset.

Congrats!


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Jul 2010)

Thanks everyone, reading comments like that just makes me want to keep the tank in good shape,



> Look at that for a before and after. Just shows you can get a great 'scape with baby steps. Rather than the planting overload thats recommended from the outset.



This is how I started my other tank off too, this one I did plan on planting fairly heavily from the start but delays and other problems just meant I had to go along with what I had at the time. No doubt running high CO2 from the start helped though and I think I will always start a tank off like that, even if i change to low tech a month later. 



> That's great stuff Aaron, i really like it, it took some vision to get it from it's conception to where it is now, fair play!



 I like how uncertain everybody was at the start but I always knew where I wanted to go with this, I am just happy it turned out well  lol



> great Aaron. you'll have to let me come take some images sometime


That would be great




> the blue background makes it look very cold, you tried any other colors? is it painted on?


Its just a laminated background, I have had none on which I like but it isnt suitable due to the wall, I may have tried black but at the time of trying it it made the tank look dark so I just went with blue. The cool colour might just be my WB setting as it doesnt look that cool in person.

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## TBRO (30 Jul 2010)

I know several people have said it already but, Wow ! That is really superb, I hope you're very pleased. Almost a perfect SE asian biotope, I really like the mature Rainbow fish. Regards Tom


----------



## angelfishguy (31 Jul 2010)

all of us beginers could only ever wish to have something like that..
well done


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jul 2010)

Agree with everyone, the tank looks awesome, health and clean. Congrats Aaron


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Aug 2010)

Thankyou everyone, appreciate it


----------



## a1Matt (14 Aug 2010)

Do you feel the tank is 'fisished' now Aaron?
or do you get the urge to move things around, try new plants, etc.
It sure looks finished to me   

One thing I'd love to see is a time lapse pic\video so we can see it unfold from day1 to present. That would be fantastic.


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Aug 2010)

A bit of bad news. While I was away my heater stopped working and this has led to quite a lot of die off. The microsorum leaves have developed black spots all over them, with some leaves completley rotted and a lot of fungus across the whole tank. 
I picked up another heater earlier and installed it and I thought I'll just check my old heater, and it worked   
There is some new growth coming hrough but I imagine this will die as The temperature is now back to what it should be.

I have only noticed one dead fish, so hopefully that is it, but I cant count due to all the plants.

Thanks, Aaron


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Do you feel the tank is 'fisished' now Aaron?
> or do you get the urge to move things around, try new plants, etc.
> It sure looks finished to me
> 
> One thing I'd love to see is a time lapse pic\video so we can see it unfold from day1 to present. That would be fantastic.



Yeah I do, except for some C.Undulate at the background which isnt as tall as I would like to be. However my intentions were always to have this as a long term scape, so I wan't going to add any more plants or hardscape etc.
I am actually considering setting this up as a reef tank in the next few months, after visting a Sealife centre  lol.

I may move the plants around before I strip it down, see what styles I can get, it might be quite hard though as the wood is in large pieces, unless I remove the ferns and re-attach them which I don't really want to do.

I'll have a go at a time lapse video, if not, I'll get my sister to do it because I have never used Windows Movie Maker lol.

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Aug 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anorth1/4894422742/

It wasn't as hard as I thought, enjoy!


----------



## a1Matt (15 Aug 2010)

Nice one Aaron. That is fantastic to watch.  mrgreen:   

Sorry to hear about your heater mishap though. I hope the tank recovers quickly for you. 
One way to suss if you have any remaining dead fish hidden away is to get your nose close and give the water a good sniff.
Then if you do, rather than dismantling, maybe just up the WC's until the odour goes. Not perfect but maybe a good compromise.


----------



## cheesy feet (26 Aug 2010)

Great journal, it's kept me entertained on this cold and wet day haha...Loving the latest look, good job.


----------



## Luketendo (30 Oct 2010)

This tank is looking very nature aquarium . How's it going, still thinking about a reef?


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Nov 2010)

It's running as you last saw it, I'm just waiting to pass my driving test/ get a car etc before I put any money into marine!
Thanks, Aaron


----------

